# Dipsey rod holders



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

I didn't want too have too reach way out over the side of the boat too lift or pull the rod out of the holders... I went with the Cisco fishing systems cradles.. A little bit more expensive but they work excellent and lifetime warranty.


----------



## 1fishingnut (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't waste your money. The pins don't hold up. Cheaper in the long run to do it right the first time. 
You don't have to break the bank, watch Craig's list and EBay. I paid less for a used set of Big Jon triples with a 2' track than a set of the junk... Rod trees are another great option.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

1fishingnut said:


> Rod trees are another great option.


x2, love the rod trees for planars


----------



## aprils fool (Dec 31, 2011)

someone11 said:


> I know this post is a few weeks old now but im in the same boat. Just got a new (to me) boat and gotta decide how i rig it. Money is an issue so i want to save where i can. I have to give a plug for poor mans rod holders, made by mads outdoor products. My buddy has their tripple tree and it does what its supposed to for a fraction of the cost of other trees. http://www.madsdocks.com/shop/Item/pmsinglepivot Im debating getting their rod holders too.



You are right they do everything they are supposed to do and for a very fair price. When I was deciding on how I wanted to rig my boat their trees were made out of square tube and the track base was very wide and would not work for the way I wanted/needed to incorporate the feet of my top in the same tracks. They now have trees made of round stock and can you can get them with bases to fit berts track and others. In the end YOU have to figure out what you want/need and as long as you are happy with the end results that's all that really matters.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Took all into consideration and shopped around for the past month. Bit the bullet this morning and ordered 2 berts ratcheting in silver finish. $159.90 w free shipping from FishUSA.com, even got a free tshirt with them. They have the ratchet style I liked the best out of them all. Should be here next week, can't wait to get them on the boat. Will post pics once I do. Hopefully have my old boat sold today, and if that's the case, tonight I will be ordering 2 Okuma GLT classic 10' 6" dipsey rods, as well as 2 Okuma Convector 30D reels. After that, all that will be left is two 150 yard spools of moss green 65lb power pro, and later down the road a leadcore combo. A few miscelaneous spoons, and I'll be all ready.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

And I thought walleye fishing was expensive when I upgraded all that gear last spring haha


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> And I thought walleye fishing was expensive when I upgraded all that gear last spring haha


Minus the boards I could throw all of my walleye stuff overboard and be out for the same price as a copper set up!:yikes:


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I went with Bert's and am really happy with them. The tracks were great and I can switch my boat over from salmon to bluegill in just a few minutes.

However, fished on a boat with the Cannon rod holders. They are very nice. 

Paul C.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

cliftp said:


> View attachment 78761
> 
> 
> I went with Bert's and am really happy with them. The tracks were great and I can switch my boat over from salmon to bluegill in just a few minutes.
> ...


Just to make sure I've got it correct, you lift the handle up, pivot the tube down, and push the handle down to lock into position. Then when you hook a fish you simply pull the tube back up and it ratchets up


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> Just to make sure I've got it correct, you lift the handle up, pivot the tube down, and push the handle down to lock into position. Then when you hook a fish you simply pull the tube back up and it ratchets up


Hi Fowlersduckhunter, 

Operate the locking lever to lower, and then with fish on or what ever they ratchet up with out touching anything, just pull them up. The locking lever is spring loaded so as soon as it is released the holder locks in that position. Strong as can be too! Bert's has a very nice product in my opinion.

Also for pricing, shop around, Gander Mountain is around $20.00 more expensive then D and R Sports Center in Kalamazoo.

Paul C.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

cliftp said:


> Hi Fowlersduckhunter,
> 
> Operate the locking lever to lower, and then with fish on or what ever they ratchet up with out touching anything, just pull them up. The locking lever is spring loaded so as soon as it is released the holder locks in that position. Strong as can be too! Bert's has a very nice product in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think im gonna go with a pair of these big jon's along with the triple tree from mads. Im not worried about them not fitting in a track cause i dont think ill use a track. And if I do their tracks are real cheap. http://www.walleyetacklestore.com/bigjontrmupe1.html


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

I got several tite lok holders with a boat years ago, before magnum dipsies or large planers pulling copper were popular. As I started using dipsies I was very worried about losing the rig if the nubs on the plate wore or more likely if the bolt worked lose. Rather than spending the money to buy new stuff, I drilled a second hole through the holder and base and set a ring pull pin into the hole. This has worked well for me. I also replace the screw pin used to change the elevation with their newer spring loaded pin. Those did not work out, never quite lost a rod but had some close calls when the tip of the pins bent while leaning on a rod holder. Given more money or starting with nothing, I would avoid the tite loks but I have made do.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lost two rigs with Tite-Loks. Second one was my fault because I didn't upgrade after the first failure. Lots of really nice holders out there now. Tite-Lok just doesn't happen to be one of them. ( I am using Berts, I have holders that are well into their second decade and on their third boat, great stuff, but not the only great stuff out there),


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Sounds like I made the right choice to avoid the tite loks.


----------



## Quickster2 (May 18, 2011)

Would recommend the Big Jon have performed well for several years. Much stronger than the Bert's I have for the other rod holders.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

That's the exact website I was going to order them from. By far the cheapest for the big jons. I liked the handle type ratchet as opposed to the pin type, and the berts were $12 cheaper each. Otherwise I was set on the big jons.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love my down east salties.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

I've had my new Berts on for 2 weeks now, they work great. Mounting without track was no problem and saved me $80.


----------

